

The New Philosophy of Cosmology - sew
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/print/2012/01/what-happened-before-the-big-bang-the-new-philosophy-of-cosmology/251608/

======
kls
I find it troubling that many scientist are so hell bent on refuting intuition
when it has played such a crucial role in human progress and I think Maudlin
is right everyone in the scientific community is doing philosophy, whether
they want to call it that or not. Hawkins himself is engaging in
philosophizing about time travel. To me the criticisms about philosophy seemed
to me a mask criticism about one form of philosophy and that is Theology. I
can't help but feel that it philosophy can be knocked down a peg then it also
helps to lower theology. Philosophy is not about answering the questions, it
is about finding good questions to peruse and at it's core it is about
intuition. One branch peruses intuition through science and the other through
emotion neither should be trying to discredit the other as the philosophical
ambitions are separate and unrelated.

